# Looking for a replacement engine.



## jok984 (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm needing a replacement engine for a 2230s Little Wonder with a Echo sv-2a. I've called echo and they say there is no replacement but, I know a sv-5h/2 is almost identical in form factor but I'm not able to order that engine either. Any info would be helpful.


----------

